# Pigeon bath



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

My pigeon and doves took a bath in the kitchen with a curious cat looking from the door 

Suzanne


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Pigeon bath again*

Tigeon just loves it!

Suzanne


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Aren't they funny when they bathe? Maggie won't use her own bath dish. She sits on the play gym and watches my Quakers take baths and when Clyde finishes up, she uses his tub, which is HIS size and much too small for her. The first time she did that, Clyde looked at me like, "Hey, that's MY tub!" Today he didn't even glance at her. I tried misting her because I was misting my tiel and the budgies and she acted like she wanted me to do her, too, but she really just wanted Clyde to hurry up so she could have his tub. LOL Do yours bathe a while and then just sit in the water and soak a while? Maggie does that. I keep waiting for her to demand bubble bath. ;-)


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is a funny and smart bird who wants a bubble bath! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUULDMVv2Qg&NR=1

Suz.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

My Maggie loves to take baths. A nice big dog food bowl is just perfect for her. Boy can they splash. She soaks first - about 5 to 10 minutes - and then starts to sling the water up over her body. They just love baths.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I loved the mynah bird video! So did Clyde, my Quaker, who happened to be parked on my shoulder when I watched it. He laughed and laughed.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is the (infamous) Sophie bathing video. SFW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6VF8ToMbOo

And, yes, she needs her monogrammed towel. 

Bill B.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow!!!!!!! I love Sophie 

Suz.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

My pigeons take forever to see the bath so I just put them in then the run away and dont go in it. 
LOL i cant wait outside forever!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Good pictures - I particularly like the cat, nice touch!

I've seen that Mynah before; there's a clip where he says, "I can talk, can you fly?" - I'm teaching that one to Joule!

Sophie, gorgeous as always! I particularly love the way she lifts her wing for you; a perfect little diva!


----------

